# That Golden Look.... <B



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He’s beautiful!


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

I’d have to give him a hug and nose boop Kate. Handsome boy!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a character, you can see it all on his face. Love


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Most handsome marshmallow I've ever seen!


----------



## StanleyMum (Dec 27, 2020)

an absolutely gorgeous marshmallow


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

He is a cutie! I also enjoyed scrolling through the photos from the website. It was a good reminder that I guess there are other dog breeds that people seem to like 😂😂.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jovi is beautiful and looks like a sweetie!


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

Where did you get that lead🥰😳🤍

I NEED I NEED


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LittleGoldenofthePrairie said:


> Where did you get that lead🥰😳🤍
> 
> I NEED I NEED








Welcome to Terrapin Craftworks. Handcrafted Custom Beaded Kangaroo Dog Show Leashes, Collars & Fancy Wet Coats.


Custom, personalized hand crafted, braided and beaded kangaroo dog show leashes. Dog show leads, collars and fancy wet coats. Chris Millman, Terrapin Craftworks, London, Ontario, Canada.



www.terrapincraftworks.com





He will put together whatever colors you want.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> Jovi is beautiful and looks like a sweetie!


He is the sweetest golden I've ever owned. It says a lot about him that his worst fault in the show ring is the fact he likes to look up at me.


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

Megora said:


> Welcome to Terrapin Craftworks. Handcrafted Custom Beaded Kangaroo Dog Show Leashes, Collars & Fancy Wet Coats.
> 
> 
> Custom, personalized hand crafted, braided and beaded kangaroo dog show leashes. Dog show leads, collars and fancy wet coats. Chris Millman, Terrapin Craftworks, London, Ontario, Canada.
> ...


Thank you!!!


Megora said:


> He is the sweetest golden I've ever owned. It says a lot about him that his worst fault in the show ring is the fact he likes to look up at me.


awwwww I feel like that’s not a fault though…I’ve always felt that little moments like those would make a judge like a golden more so it’s funny to hear!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LittleGoldenofthePrairie said:


> awwwww I feel like that’s not a fault though…I’ve always felt that little moments like those would make a judge like a golden more so it’s funny to hear that


The judges appreciate the sweetness - but it throws their gait off slightly. It basically gives a judge a very easy reason to bump your dog down in placements.


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

Megora said:


> Welcome to Terrapin Craftworks. Handcrafted Custom Beaded Kangaroo Dog Show Leashes, Collars & Fancy Wet Coats.
> 
> 
> Custom, personalized hand crafted, braided and beaded kangaroo dog show leashes. Dog show leads, collars and fancy wet coats. Chris Millman, Terrapin Craftworks, London, Ontario, Canada.
> ...


Thank you!!!


Megora said:


> The judges appreciate the sweetness - but it throws their gait off slightly. It basically gives a judge a very easy reason to bump your dog down in placements.


what a silly thing🥺 he is beautiful in my eyes inside and out🥰🤍


----------



## jdsh16 (Nov 21, 2021)

I love him!!! What great pics of him!!!


----------



## JP1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Super Handsome … so much so like a freshly waxed Corvette I’d be afraid to take him out in the rain and get him wet


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

What a gorgeous boy!! Love the mischievous glint in his eye in the 2nd photo 💜


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

JP1 said:


> Super Handsome … so much so like a freshly waxed Corvette I’d be afraid to take him out in the rain and get him wet


He looks just fine in the rain too.


----------



## rjw4244 (May 14, 2013)

JulieCA said:


> He is a cutie! I also enjoyed scrolling through the photos from the website. It was a good reminder that I guess there are other dog breeds that people seem to like 😂😂.


Julie - there are other dog breeds?


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

He is gorgeous!


----------

